# Nineteen and a half!



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

That is how old the cockapoo of a woman we met today lived to. May we all be so lucky with our dogs!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I remember coming home from school one day, I think I was either in kindergarten or grade one and there was a cardboard box in the kitchen with a little puppy in it. She was a sheltie/spaniel mix that we named Sandy. She was 19 when she died. I guess I was one of the lucky ones.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

You were definitely one of the lucky ones Lindor! Nineteen is amazing. Do you remember what she was fed? The lady I met fed her dog canned food and extra vitamins. I wish I had asked her what vitamins.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

How lovely. I'm sure it's just lucky genes though, like us


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I think it was luck. She was fed junk food bought from the grocery store. I think it was called top choice or something like that and table scraps.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Amazing....I have never managed that old. My oldest was 13 when she had a stroke and turned nasty. With little children around I couldn't take the risk. Mind you as this little dog was a boy as a puppy and was found to be a girl at 9 I feel she did well amidst all the confusion. Her name was Toby! She was a showgirl......not!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

All of ours died in the twelve to fourteen range too.  My sister's last great Pyranese lived to break the world records for that breed, but she has no papers to prove it. He lived mostly outdoors and ate cheap kibble.


----------

